# time for a change



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

It seems that it is time to switch from KP to Ravelry. Does anyone have any information or advise on how to navigate around Ravelry. The site is overwhelming to me. Where or how do I start? I already belong to the Ravelry site. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Someone suggested a KP group on Ravelry. Look under the heading of groups.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

lesternewton said:


> It seems that it is time to switch from KP to Ravelry. Does anyone have any information or advise on how to navigate around Ravelry. The site is overwhelming to me. Where or how do I start? I already belong to the Ravelry site. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


There are currently 2 Ravelry forums started by KP members
https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise
https://www.ravelry.com/groups/the-attic

All you need to do is sign into your Ravelry account and click on "join this group" when on the description page of the group you want to join (the links I posted). I am struggling navigating, as well, but I believe there are tutorials on Ravelry to help. I haven't had a lot of time to actually explore yet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lesternewton said:


> It seems that it is time to switch from KP to Ravelry. Does anyone have any information or advise on how to navigate around Ravelry. The site is overwhelming to me. Where or how do I start? I already belong to the Ravelry site. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


So far as I know, there are now two groups begun by KPers who're worried that KP will simply not be there one morning.

Older by a few days: The Attic: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/the-attic

Far larger number of members: Knitting and Crocheting Paradise: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise

Most of the refugees from KP are learning our way around Ravelry's groups format. Poke about on the 'discussion' tab and ask questions, if you don't find what you need to know.


----------



## janebock (Apr 13, 2017)

Please don't give up on KP as I have gotten more useful advice from this website from other site on knit, crochet and life. I love this site and look forward to reading it each day.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Why can’t you belong to both?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rosesla said:


> Why can't you belong to both?


No reason at all. Until and unless one or the other simply ceases to exist overnight. KP is large; Ravelry is gigantic. Forums can and do come and go. I don't wish this one to go, but I also don't wish to lose contact with a lot of the folks I've come to like since 2011.


----------



## karenarab (Sep 11, 2016)

I would hate to believe a few filthy minded people could cause us to quit a website that has been so helpful to so many of us for so long. We've all made friends with similar interests, shared events, both joyous and sad. Negative people will always be sharing the world with us. Pity them, pray for them and then move on.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

karenarab said:


> I would hate to believe a few filthy minded people could cause us to quit a website that has been so helpful to so many of us for so long. We've all made friends with similar interests, shared events, both joyous and sad. Negative people will always be sharing the world with us. Pity them, pray for them and then move on.


I don't think it has to do so much with filthy minded people coming in as it does with absent admin. Rumors abound that KP has been sold, will be sold, etc., and that's what's got people looking for another knitting forum.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll give it a try. Thank you.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

I enjoy KP sooooooo much and hope it continues. I am also a Ravely member. They are not the same.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

toast said:


> I enjoy KP sooooooo much and hope it continues. I am also a Ravely member. They are not the same.


So true. They are not the same and each one, while excellent in their own right, serves a different style. Wonder what it's like to wake up and not click on kp after all these years. Hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Bosslady (Mar 1, 2016)

KP and Ravelry both have their strengths and weaknesses. Please don't leave. This is what has hurt us as human beings lately. We decide to walk away rather than stay and try to change/improve a situation. There is strength in numbers. Let's try. You can belong to both groups.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RobbiD said:


> There are currently 2 Ravelry forums started by KP members
> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise
> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/the-attic
> 
> All you need to do is sign into your Ravelry account and click on "join this group" when on the description page of the group you want to join (the links I posted). I am struggling navigating, as well, but I believe there are tutorials on Ravelry to help. I haven't had a lot of time to actually explore yet.


When I go into Ravelry on my tablet up in the right hand corner it says 'forums' and 'my notebook' there is also an envelope where my pms come. If you click on forums it takes you to all the groups you have joined. I didn't find it intuitive to begin with but I've been using it for KALs for a year or so now and you start to get used to it, the more you use it the more confident you get and find your way about.


----------



## Tante B (Feb 21, 2017)

janebock said:


> Please don't give up on KP as I have gotten more useful advice from this website from other site on knit, crochet and life. I love this site and look forward to reading it each day.


I second that!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

karenarab said:


> I would hate to believe a few filthy minded people could cause us to quit a website that has been so helpful to so many of us for so long. We've all made friends with similar interests, shared events, both joyous and sad. Negative people will always be sharing the world with us. Pity them, pray for them and then move on.


I agree, but think it is Admins absence, not porn! My problem with this request is...why should I help a deserter? I simply don't or won't understand that question! If you want to leave, leave quietly...don't ask for help from those of us who remain loyal! So there! Now. I'm mad as hell! Sorry...bye bye! Loyal to the end and not expecting an end. True blue, Hildy3


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

lesternewton said:


> It seems that it is time to switch from KP to Ravelry. Does anyone have any information or advise on how to navigate around Ravelry. The site is overwhelming to me. Where or how do I start? I already belong to the Ravelry site. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


You say you belong to Ravelry. There are tutorials on how to use it. Why ask here? On the banner line there is a word "help"
click on it and you will have all the info you need. This is a KP site and no matter how many people use Ravelry, the admin of the Ravelry are best able to help you navigate their site.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree with Jessica Jean. I wouldn't want to risk losing touch with people I've come to know here. I, too, have ad-blocker. I, too, ignore the threads that don't interest me. I do like Ravelry, took some getting used to, and I know I don't use it to the best advantage. I am not really into the forum format, to tell the truth - this happens to be the only forum where I've actually stayed on, been active on, and actually enjoyed, for so long! Others, I found poorly run, or people who didn't like to follow rules (the primary one being to treat others as you wish to be treated!!). Honestly, given my absolute preference - I liked the Yahoo Groups for crafting stuff. You got emails, which you could save or delete as you wished. All the benefits of the forums/message boards, but with the convenience of being able to read off line and save or print the useful info. 

The one thing that I honestly prefer with Ravelry over this forum - this forum is public. Anyone can read any post. You only have to join in order to write a post yourself. But messages do come up in google searches. And any of the information you give out in a post is out there for the public to see! Which is why I don't use my real name here. I've had enough trouble with stalkers in my life, to not want to make it easy for them! Unfortunately, despite my effort to stay somewhat anonymous on Ravelry, I can't. But at least, it is monitored quite well, to keep the riff-raff out! 

As to the fate of this forum - apparently it was bought by an entity that owns several similar sites. This was reported by a member here, whose family member works for the entity, moderating on another forum. It does sound to me like one of those entities that own a site, simply for the revenue, and don't truly understand the content (Like those who own the landing pages of allfreeknitting and allfreecrochet and allfree____ that change things up and mess with the patterns/directions!) As for the report that it was indeed sold - I'm sorry, I didn't save the link, but it was posted in a thread when the absence of the admin was first noticed, and the speculations started... 

So - anyway - if I don't see you here, I guess I'll see you over at Ravelry! And if I don't see you there, I guess I'll see you here!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rosesla said:


> Why can't you belong to both?


That's what I'm doing. I'll stay with KP for now because it's a morning ritual for me. I haven't done a lot with Ravelry (other than to amass a huge pattern library!) but this morning I was able to figure out how to post a photo. As time goes on, questions will be asked and answered and we'll all learn together!


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

lesternewton said:


> It seems that it is time to switch from KP to Ravelry. Does anyone have any information or advise on how to navigate around Ravelry. The site is overwhelming to me. Where or how do I start? I already belong to the Ravelry site. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


I sympathize with those who have the pop up problem. I think some googling could point you in the right direction on how to fix it and keep it away on your device. I haven't experienced the problem personally but have googled it and it's definitely NOT only happening here. Its elsewhere too.

To those who want to leave KP because of a few rotten apples, whether people being nasty to each other or posting photos you don't like, it is you who will lose out on friendships and help and the community that exists here. Sure, Admin is absent, but aren't we all receiving posts every day and able to post things ourselves? We're able to help others and receive help, hints, and tips and exchange links to patterns, etc. It's not perfect here and some things are very annoying (like things being posted in wrong sections) and who knows whether Admin will come back, but I for one will continue to hang out here. I have the control to ignore The Attic and introductions that look iffy, or anything else I don't care to see.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Roxylady...I am sitting here smiling, not laughing. I am amused and confused by posts like your's today. You know everything, but tell nothing! You deal in "entities", but who are they and where is the post from Admin saying he has sold and the name of the mystery person who works for the buyer. Sorry, darlin', much ado about nothing...movin' on but not away from KP til I am the last one standing.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Download a pop up blocker from your app store.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Roxylady...I am sitting here smiling, not laughing. I am amused and confused by posts like your's today. You know everything, but tell nothing! You deal in "entities", but who are they and where is the post from Admin saying he has sold and the name of the mystery person who works for the buyer. Sorry, darlin', much ado about nothing...movin' on but not away from KP til I am the last one standing.


Well, I wouldn't, and never have, said that I know everything! :sm26: I chose the word "entity" because I don't know if it is conglomerate, a big business, one or more individuals, or what. And since the person who posted they new for sure it was sold, and didn't name her family member or the buyer for confidentiality and privacy and protection type info, I couldn't say any more either. Just recall that the buyers owned several other forum sited already. At least, though, I did make an effort to let others know if they wanted to investigate further that it was in one of the earlier threads about the absentee admins.


----------



## Tartan Hose (Jun 13, 2015)

The Fibre Nook in Edmonton offered a 2 hour class about Ravelry.
It was excellent.
Maybe they will send you information.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

KP is the only forum that I have ever joined, so I am not familiar with others. I spend so much time here on KP that I would not want to spend any more time elsewhere or I wouldn't have any hours left in my day to knit and crochet and do other things. So, I am going to stick with KP and keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't shut down.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

Evie RM said:


> KP is the only forum that I have ever joined, so I am not familiar with others. I spend so much time here on KP that I would not want to spend any more time elsewhere or I wouldn't have any hours left in my day to knit and crochet and do other things. So, I am going to stick with KP and keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't shut down.


Right. I waste a lot of time here. I'm wasting time right now. My knitting is on a shelf. I can see it. I can type faster than I can knit.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Leaflet said:


> Right. I waste a lot of time here. I'm wasting time right now. My knitting is on a shelf. I can see it. I can type faster than I can knit.


I wish I could knit as fast as I type. I type 100 wpm. I learned to type in Junior High School back in the 50's on those old clunky manual typewriters. After one semester I was typing in the 60's. I think my success in learning how to type is because I had accordion lessons for a few years before Junior High. The concept of not looking at the keys was not new to me as you cannot see the buttons for the left hand when playing the accordion. The typewriters in the classroom had blank keys and there was a chart on the blackboard showing the keys and the position of your fingers on the keys. You couldn't "cheat" and look down at the keys on the typewriter as they were blank.

I consider my speed at knitting as medium. Not fast, but not really slow either.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

Evie RM said:


> had blank keys and there was a chart on the blackboard showing the keys and the position of your fingers on the keys. You couldn't "cheat" and look down at the keys on the typewriter as they were blank.


I learned to type in the 1970s. We had the same type of machine. I use a laptop now and I do a lot of typing. This computer is new, but my previous computer had the letters all worn off. My kids didn't know how I could use it. They type, but they have to do some looking. You know, the F and the J have that little bar as a marker. As long as I can feel that, I can type just fine. I played the piano. I've heard piano players type well. My fingers fly which is why I type so much.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I wish I could knit as fast as I type. I type 100 wpm. I learned to type in Junior High School back in the 50's on those old clunky manual typewriters. After one semester I was typing in the 60's. I think my success in learning how to type is because I had accordion lessons for a few years before Junior High. The concept of not looking at the keys was not new to me as you cannot see the buttons for the left hand when playing the accordion. The typewriters in the classroom had blank keys and there was a chart on the blackboard showing the keys and the position of your fingers on the keys. You couldn't "cheat" and look down at the keys on the typewriter as they were blank.
> 
> I consider my speed at knitting as medium. Not fast, but not really slow either.


It was the late 50s when I learned to type in 11th grade. Best investment of my time in high school, though I never got faster than 23 wpm (error-free) in school tests. Fast forward to mechanization of telephone operators, and I could work faster than my coworkers, because I could touch type. Skip to the personal computer and internet access, and I am now able to zoom along at around 45 wpm. I'm happy. Both son (who refused to take typing in school) and husband (who can't be bothered learning _anything_) hunt and peck. Speedy Gonzales I ain't, but it suits me.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Leaflet said:


> I learned to type in the 1970s. We had the same type of machine. I use a laptop now and I do a lot of typing. This computer is new, but my previous computer had the letters all worn off. My kids didn't know how I could use it. They type, but they have to do some looking. You know, the F and the J have that little bar as a marker. As long as I can feel that, I can type just fine. I played the piano. I've heard piano players type well. My fingers fly which is why I type so much.


After reading your post, I had to check the F and J keys on my computer keyboard and there are no little marker bars. I had to laugh though because on a 120 bass accordion, a rhinestone marks the "C" button. You cannot see the buttons, but you sure can feel that rhinestone.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No reason at all. Until and unless one or the other simply ceases to exist overnight. KP is large; Ravelry is gigantic. Forums can and do come and go. I don't wish this one to go, but I also don't wish to lose contact with a lot of the folks I've come to like since 2011.


Well said Jessica-Jean!! My sentiments exactly!!!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I would hate to see KP disappear. Is scaremongering or really true..


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

toast said:


> I enjoy KP sooooooo much and hope it continues. I am also a Ravely member. They are not the same.


Yes. I much prefer KP. Would be sad if it disintegrates... I have joined a few different forums in the past, but don't go to the others at all anymore because I find them so difficult to navigate.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I like this group too. It's the first thing I go to in the morning with my cup of coffee. I think everyone should stick with it. It's the people that make it what it is. If people start to leave it will never be the same. Sad!


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

I enjoy the tips and seeing what everyone is working on or has completed on this site -- the projects are phenomenal
but..................I think the requirements to be able to sell something on this site are RIDICULOUS! I do understand that you don't want someone to sign up today, sell tomorrow and vanish forever -- but a membership time length and some participation should be acceptable to sell something
there are many days I just don't have time to read or respond -- and many times I don't think my response is necessary


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I must be missing something. I have not seen any negative stuff on here to warrant leaving. I really enjoy this site. Just keep in mind it takes two to make an argument Please enlighten me someone. Ever heard the expression " turn the other cheek" I have been knitting for over sixty years and have learned a lot on here.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

janebock said:


> Please don't give up on KP as I have gotten more useful advice from this website from other site on knit, crochet and life. I love this site and look forward to reading it each day.


Thanks,Jane. I second that vote and will stay loyal to KP. I wish the others, whomever started this "move" would stop advertising their NEW site on KP!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

flohel said:


> I must be missing something. I have not seen any negative stuff on here to warrant leaving. I really enjoy this site. Just keep in mind it takes two to make an argument Please enlighten me someone. Ever heard the expression " turn the other cheek" I have been knitting for over sixty years and have learned a lot on here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Relax. It is complicated, but not impossible. Give yourself some time to wander and follow topics with use explanations. You don't have to use everything...just what has value to you. Patterns? Stash use and inventory? Connecting with friends, old and new? Welcome. When we stop learning, we stop living.



lesternewton said:


> It seems that it is time to switch from KP to Ravelry. Does anyone have any information or advise on how to navigate around Ravelry. The site is overwhelming to me. Where or how do I start? I already belong to the Ravelry site. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's fine, perhaps the best choice of all.



Rosesla said:


> Why can't you belong to both?


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just because we seem to have no Admin is no reason to panic. We seem to be doing fine without him. We are grown-ups, not children and can stand on our own!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

toast said:


> I enjoy KP sooooooo much and hope it continues. I am also a Ravely member. They are not the same.


KP and Ravelry are NOT the same. There are many similarities depending on how you use them.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

grammyto9 said:


> I enjoy the tips and seeing what everyone is working on or has completed on this site -- the projects are phenomenal
> but..................I think the requirements to be able to sell something on this site are RIDICULOUS! I do understand that you don't want someone to sign up today, sell tomorrow and vanish forever -- but a membership time length and some participation should be acceptable to sell something
> there are many days I just don't have time to read or respond -- and many times I don't think my response is necessary


Excellently put!!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

The thing I love about kp is that you get a notification when there are replies on a topic you're watching. I belong to another forum which does not do this. So, you make a comment and unless you go searching you will never know if anyone replied to you. I suggested to this other forum that they did the same as kp but they sneered at the idea!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

It seems to me that some of the people here on KP are angry about the invitation to join the new site on Ravelry, and they should not feel that way. Once you are a member of KP you are a member for life. There is no way to remove your name, and as long as KP exists, you will be a member. Some of us have been the victim of trolls, and have seen and read really disgusting posts. They have been reported, but, as you know, nothing has been done. If anyone is lucky enough to have not encountered any problems and wishes to stay only on KP, go for it. In fact, I think that most everyone that has joined Ravelry, will also continue to view and contribute to KP. Ravelry's new site is just a second option, and I think a good one. No one is asking anyone to jump ship, but we have the option to swim from one ship to the other, and back again. You never know until you try it. You may like it. If not, that is OK, but please don't be offended if some of us have other opinions, and we want to explore a bit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Things I love about KP:


* It's members are global. Ask any question regarding a project, and you'll receive an answer(s) quickly, usually within 12 hours. 

* I've found dear friends over the years. I've been cautious (the Internet is a risky place) and I've been rewarded beyond measure. 

* I've found discussions that educate my mind and expand my thinking and writing skills. 

* My knitting and crochet skills have expanded beyond measure. It's such a pleasure to make something useful for those I love. (I find myself repeating a loving mantra to finish a project: "One more row for 'Ellie'"


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Well, I wouldn't, and never have, said that I know everything! :sm26: I chose the word "entity" because I don't know if it is conglomerate, a big business, one or more individuals, or what. And since the person who posted they new for sure it was sold, and didn't name her family member or the buyer for confidentiality and privacy and protection type info, I couldn't say any more either. Just recall that the buyers owned several other forum sited already. At least, though, I did make an effort to let others know if they wanted to investigate further that it was in one of the earlier threads about the absentee admins.


I also remember reading that post about KP being sold.

The poster of that information had a lot of info. on the subject.

Though he/she was very careful in what was said. Not wanting to get anyone into trouble I would think.

If I remember rightly the information was posted a couple of times.

I think what he/she said was true.

I will be staying here as long as there is a KP I love it.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> After reading your post, I had to check the F and J keys on my computer keyboard and there are no little marker bars. I had to laugh though because on a 120 bass accordion, a rhinestone marks the "C" button. You cannot see the buttons, but you sure can feel that rhinestone.


I just checked my 1 yr old keyboard. It has the bar on the J and F keys. I also learned to type on a manual but my second year of typing in school we were privileged to have IBM Selectric (electric) typewriters. Speed increased greatly with that Selectric. We still have one in my office for filling out blank forms that aren't available online or to insert information on something from someone else's document that we can't add to on our own computer (i.e. date or name under signature line, stuff like that). The one thing I don't like about the newer keyboards is the flatness, even with the little legs extended, angle is still wrong for me and slows me down. I've added a piece of wood under the back of the keyboard to raise it. Guess this is the same reason I don't like laptops, that flat keyboard.

But back to the subject matter. I will remain a member of KP but, like JJ, have joined the Ravelry forum, Knitting and Crochet Paradise, just so I don't lose contact with the wonderful folks I've corresponded with on this KP forum. I would sure miss all of you if they decided to close down this site. It has taught me sooooo much and is part of my morning routine.

Thank you all for all of your help and generosity in sharing your knowledge and experience. You ARE so much appreciated. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Why can't I have both, don't want to leave KP, it is not complicated, so easy to understand, and It makes you feel that you know the other people and amazing that you can be in touch with so many people from other countries.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I hope this site remains also. I have enjoyed being a part of it.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I belong to Raverly and if and when the time comes I'll change over, till then I'll stay here. I hadn't heard anything about KP being sold?? This the first I've heard of it??


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

RobbiD said:


> There are currently 2 Ravelry forums started by KP members
> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise
> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/the-attic
> 
> All you need to do is sign into your Ravelry account and click on "join this group" when on the description page of the group you want to join (the links I posted). I am struggling navigating, as well, but I believe there are tutorials on Ravelry to help. I haven't had a lot of time to actually explore yet.


Thanks for information.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No reason at all. Until and unless one or the other simply ceases to exist overnight. KP is large; Ravelry is gigantic. Forums can and do come and go. I don't wish this one to go, but I also don't wish to lose contact with a lot of the folks I've come to like since 2011.


Thanks to Jessica-Jean I still use the cable hook she sent me. I was very grateful for that. Raverly is not like a family. Jodi


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

knit-knit said:


> Thanks for information.


You're welcome.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> After reading your post, I had to check the F and J keys on my computer keyboard and there are no little marker bars. I had to laugh though because on a 120 bass accordion, a rhinestone marks the "C" button. You cannot see the buttons, but you sure can feel that rhinestone.


My keyboard has those marker bars, but it's a fairly new one-got it about 6 months ago. My old keyboard didn't have them. I also learned typing in high school and got good at it. I did teach my daughter, but my granddaughter don't want to learn it. She can hunt and peck pretty fast now.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

I must really be out of the loop.. all this about KP maybe gone all this info that there is no way to archive it all just blows my mind. Having moderated a list in the past years I know it can truly be a trying experience.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Don't wish to lose those I have met, those that I pm with.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Bosslady said:


> KP and Ravelry both have their strengths and weaknesses. Please don't leave. This is what has hurt us as human beings lately. We decide to walk away rather than stay and try to change/improve a situation. There is strength in numbers. Let's try. You can belong to both groups.


I don't see starting a group on Ravelry as quitting & walking away from KP. Rather, I think it has to do with a total lack of response from Admin when many of us, myself included, have repeatedly PM'd about problems with the site & received no response at all. Postings are showing up in the wrong categories & not moved to the correct ones, the fake Amazon pop ups continue on my I-phone, & click bait leading to porn sites stay on our site. This shows me that whoever is supposedly running KP these days is NOT monitoring it like in the past. Joining a group on Ravelry doesn't mean this group has to be abandoned. As in all things, we can belong to more than one group & get benefits from all.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

As I have said before I can't understand why some people are seeing awful things on KP and others are not. For me I see no differences of late. If we only understood why some people are having problems and others not we might be able to do something about it. Anyhow I'm not worried about the Ravelry idea, but it will have its shortcomings and I guess normal people with the capacity to be nice or not. It certainly will be different in that it will have different strengths and weaknesses to what KP has.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I will still use KP, but I severely limit the topics I click on. If I open a thread that is/turns nasty, I just go to the next one. I don't spend any where near as much time on here as I used to, which is probably a good thing. BTW, When I first read in this thread about "F and J marker bars" I wondered what they were talking about, lol. I now realize that they are the little bumps on the F key and the J key. I have been typing since about 1966 and forgot about those little bumps to make sure your fingers are on the right keys. You may not notice them, but when your fingers aren't positioned right you can feel that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I suggest trading emails with close trusted friends. Then you can talk directly with each other.

Do this only thru PM's... never in open Forum.



Teddy bear said:


> Don't wish to lose those I have met, those that I pm with.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

karenarab said:


> I would hate to believe a few filthy minded people could cause us to quit a website that has been so helpful to so many of us for so long. We've all made friends with similar interests, shared events, both joyous and sad. Negative people will always be sharing the world with us. Pity them, pray for them and then move on.


ME TOO!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I am really confused about what is going on with this mass exodus from KP. I must have not see the "filth" and nastiness. We all have the choice of whether to open things or not or whether to read unpleasant posts. Please reconsider as I would be most disappointed to not have posts from most of you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Good heavens-- the things I learn on this forum! Why would I leave it? Never had typing class except for one summer when I spent a week with a high school friend who was taking a typing class while her parents (teachers) took classes to renew certificate. I went to class with her, no idea how many hours but did learn the keyboard and how to type a bit. Have been working on computers since '82 and never noticed the little bars on f and j. Thanks for that. On my keyboard the b has a slightly different feel as it is a red ball, not like other letters.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

Evie RM said:


> After reading your post, I had to check the F and J keys on my computer keyboard and there are no little marker bars. I had to laugh though because on a 120 bass accordion, a rhinestone marks the "C" button. You cannot see the buttons, but you sure can feel that rhinestone.


Have you ever had your fingers on the wrong keys? I have. Whoops! All my keyboards have those tiny raised areas. This is really off topic, but I was a secretary. It was called typing. I worked for a major corporation and when the managers (usually men, but women too) all got computers for their offices, typing was called keyboarding.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Leaflet said:


> Have you ever had your fingers on the wrong keys? I have. Whoops! All my keyboards have those tiny raised areas. This is really off topic, but I was a secretary. It was called typing. I worked for a major corporation and when the managers (usually men, but women too) all got computers for their offices, typing was called keyboarding.


Anything like snowboarding? Just joking.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

I am just curious - how did you (all of you) find KP? I was googling on a knitting instruction which I did not understand. That's how I found KP. Some of the people say things that I think are mean, but this could happen anywhere. I just ignore. I've never seen any porn.


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

Well stated. Sorry didn't hit the right button, meant to include the quote. See post below.


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> It seems to me that some of the people here on KP are angry about the invitation to join the new site on Ravelry, and they should not feel that way. Once you are a member of KP you are a member for life. There is no way to remove your name, and as long as KP exists, you will be a member. Some of us have been the victim of trolls, and have seen and read really disgusting posts. They have been reported, but, as you know, nothing has been done. If anyone is lucky enough to have not encountered any problems and wishes to stay only on KP, go for it. In fact, I think that most everyone that has joined Ravelry, will also continue to view and contribute to KP. Ravelry's new site is just a second option, and I think a good one. No one is asking anyone to jump ship, but we have the option to swim from one ship to the other, and back again. You never know until you try it. You may like it. If not, that is OK, but please don't be offended if some of us have other opinions, and we want to explore a bit.


Well stated.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> Just because we seem to have no Admin is no reason to panic. We seem to be doing fine without him. We are grown-ups, not children and can stand on our own!!


As individuals, yes, we can stand on our own. However, if the bills go unpaid, eventually the plug will be pulled, and this site will cease to exist.

Yes, I could return to the likes of the Knitlist or Crochet list in Yahoo groups; nominally, I'm still a member of them, though I haven't participated since I joined KP. However, I never made any friends on those groups, because the owners didn't allow for off-topic conversations the way we have here on KP. Panic? I see no panic. As long as KP keeps on rolling along, I'm with it. I just want the bases covered, _in case_ it simply isn't there one morning. In the grand scheme of things, KP isn't even a dust mote. In my personal life, it's a major component.


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

I log on to KP every morning. It is my ritual to read comments, questions etc. with my first cup of coffee. I love the knit and crochet projects and all the help that is given on this site. I enjoy Ravelry also, but it different. This site has such nice people.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As long as KP keeps on rolling along, I'm with it. I just want the bases covered, _in case_ it simply isn't there one morning. In the grand scheme of things, KP isn't even a dust mote. In my personal life, it's a major component.


This is how I feel also. I've joined the Ravelry groups but just as an Option B in case one day KP is no longer available. I hope that day never comes.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It was the late 50s when I learned to type in 11th grade. Best investment of my time in high school, though I never got faster than 23 wpm (error-free) in school tests. Fast forward to mechanization of telephone operators, and I could work faster than my coworkers, because I could touch type. Skip to the personal computer and internet access, and I am now able to zoom along at around 45 wpm. I'm happy. Both son (who refused to take typing in school) and husband (who can't be bothered learning _anything_) hunt and peck. Speedy Gonzales I ain't, but it suits me.


I managed to flunk typing in three different school systems. I can touch type and with a little effort I can even spell, but being dyslexic what my brain decides is going on paper and what my fingers put there seldom match. Luckily, there is a back button on every keyboard now.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> I just checked my 1 yr old keyboard. It has the bar on the J and F keys. I also learned to type on a manual but my second year of typing in school we were privileged to have IBM Selectric (electric) typewriters. Speed increased greatly with that Selectric. We still have one in my office for filling out blank forms that aren't available online or to insert information on something from someone else's document that we can't add to on our own computer (i.e. date or name under signature line, stuff like that). The one thing I don't like about the newer keyboards is the flatness, even with the little legs extended, angle is still wrong for me and slows me down. I've added a piece of wood under the back of the keyboard to raise it. Guess this is the same reason I don't like laptops, that flat keyboard.
> 
> But back to the subject matter. I will remain a member of KP but, like JJ, have joined the Ravelry forum, Knitting and Crochet Paradise, just so I don't lose contact with the wonderful folks I've corresponded with on this KP forum. I would sure miss all of you if they decided to close down this site. It has taught me sooooo much and is part of my morning routine.
> 
> Thank you all for all of your help and generosity in sharing your knowledge and experience. You ARE so much appreciated. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Turn a fork or 2, if needed, upside down under the top of your keyboard..or a rolled up hand towel...lots of stuff to make it slant.


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Evie RM said:


> I wish I could knit as fast as I type. I type 100 wpm. I learned to type in Junior High School back in the 50's on those old clunky manual typewriters. After one semester I was typing in the 60's. I think my success in learning how to type is because I had accordion lessons for a few years before Junior High. The concept of not looking at the keys was not new to me as you cannot see the buttons for the left hand when playing the accordion. The typewriters in the classroom had blank keys and there was a chart on the blackboard showing the keys and the position of your fingers on the keys. You couldn't "cheat" and look down at the keys on the typewriter as they were blank.


I too learned to type on a manual typewriter. And we were taught to type by touch, not looking at the keys. Over time I moved on to electrics and got my speed up around 60wpm. Fast forward a few years and I hadn't worked in about 5 years or so. Was busy having babies. When I applied at the local school district All clerical positions were required to do a typing test and it was given in the typing room at the local high school. I picked a machine and sat down and HORROR OF HORRORS the letters on the keys were all painted over!! I had a minute or two of absolute panic. Even though I knew how to type by touch my first thought was how can I type with no letters on the keys?? I had absolutely no idea what letter was where. Silly me. I calmed down and took the test and did just fine. To this day it makes me laugh when I think about that morning. ????????


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

malfrench said:


> I am really confused about what is going on with this mass exodus from KP. I must have not see the "filth" and nastiness. We all have the choice of whether to open things or not or whether to read unpleasant posts. Please reconsider as I would be most disappointed to not have posts from most of you.


I don't think there is a mass exodus. I imagine most of those joining the Ravelry group will also stay here. Like you, I haven't seen the objectionable messages and I read all of the Main, all of the Pictures, much of the Chit Chat, and most of several other categories.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

targa416 said:


> I don't think there is a mass exodus. I imagine most of those joining the Ravelry group will also stay here. Like you, I haven't seen the objectionable messages and I read all of the Main, all of the Pictures, much of the Chit Chat, and most of several other categories.


Would these comments about porn be a scam? Someone among us who wants to stir things up?? A spy from Ravelry?? Hahahaha!


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

hildy3 said:


> Would these comments about porn be a scam? Someone among us who wants to stir things up?? A spy from Ravelry?? Hahahaha!


I was definitely -not- implying that. Just describing my own personal experience.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree. It also just encourages postings so you can get your status changed to then be able to post. There are also restrictions on what type of items you can sell. As knitters and crocheters we have other craft talents and supplies but those are not excepted for sale here. I also am curious if some of the people who are selling are a business. I know people have large stashes but some of them....questionable.



grammyto9 said:


> I enjoy the tips and seeing what everyone is working on or has completed on this site -- the projects are phenomenal
> but..................I think the requirements to be able to sell something on this site are RIDICULOUS! I do understand that you don't want someone to sign up today, sell tomorrow and vanish forever -- but a membership time length and some participation should be acceptable to sell something
> there are many days I just don't have time to read or respond -- and many times I don't think my response is necessary


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

I see from the post in the morning there is an address. Surely someone on this large group of people lives in the area. Someone could make a visit.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Hilly, no one ( other than the Admin) is deserting KP. Groups are being started as a ‘ just in case’ thing because this site seems to have lost it’s leader! People who have formed so many friendships do no want to risk losing touch , in case we click on KP one morning and it’s gone. I do believe that there are several people who would like to destroy KP, but for what purpose? So they can have the sandbox all to them selves? Maybe. I don’t think anyone is leaving here permanently, just being cautious.


----------



## TJ'S NANA (Jan 7, 2014)

I will stay as long as it exists. So far, no pop ups today. So nice!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I agree.I read it in the morning with my coffee and feel like it is a neighborhood "koffee klatch".


gmomgil said:


> I like this group too. It's the first thing I go to in the morning with my cup of coffee. I think everyone should stick with it. It's the people that make it what it is. If people start to leave it will never be the same. Sad!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Would these comments about porn be a scam? Someone among us who wants to stir things up?? A spy from Ravelry?? Hahahaha!


About the porn; I opened a topic from a new member ,titled 'Hi'. What I saw was an up close shot of someone's penis- it was not saying 'Hi'. A different new member also posted some stupid filth, along with a penis shot. I started a topic with both their names to let everyone know what was going on. I was not the first one to see this, others also posted about it. Maybe you should look for yourself , before you say it might be a scam to cause trouble?


----------



## KathrynDay (Jan 31, 2017)

This is my morning pick - me - up before I start my day's agenda. I've traveled a lot, but to have "friends" in the UK and Australia and wherever, online, just widens my horizons. At the same time, we're all enjoying a common interest. Sometimes what I take away has nothing to do with knitting, but a good smile to start the day is a wonderful thing. So I do hope this continues.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> I managed to flunk typing in three different school systems. I can touch type and with a little effort I can even spell, but being dyslexic what my brain decides is going on paper and what my fingers put there seldom match. Luckily, there is a back button on every keyboard now.


Dyslexia is a bummer! When I'm getting tired, my fingers keep on typing, but they seem to send the message to the wrong hand. Correct finger + other hand = gibberish output!! I think the dyslexia is why I can't type any faster. I have to pay too much attention to what I'm typing. I hated typing on a typewriter, because I spent more time erasing and retyping than actually typing. On a computer, it takes almost no time to hit the backspace to fix the inevitable (for _me_ anyway) errors.

When I applied for my job at AT&T, I lied. I deliberately did _not_ tick off typing as an acquired skill. I'd spent one summer transcribing crap for a retiring doctor, and that convinced me that I never wanted to type for pay again.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Bosslady said:


> KP and Ravelry both have their strengths and weaknesses. Please don't leave. This is what has hurt us as human beings lately. We decide to walk away rather than stay and try to change/improve a situation. There is strength in numbers. Let's try. You can belong to both groups.


Good point. I love this group. I'm also not clear on what difference does it make if the site is sold so long as the topics and info stream continue. Why would someone buy a site and close it down, makes no fiscal sense. So I think there are rumors out there and maybe Admin has not been as active, I don't know. But we are carying on, so I think we are good. I belong to Ravelry as well, as I, too, do not wish to lose pals made over 7 years.


----------



## muffett (Oct 15, 2016)

I certainly don’t want to see this site go down. I,too wake up every morn and have my tea with KP!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

lesternewton said:


> It seems that it is time to switch from KP to Ravelry. Does anyone have any information or advise on how to navigate around Ravelry. The site is overwhelming to me. Where or how do I start? I already belong to the Ravelry site. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


If you click on the link they posted ending with "The Attic" it takes you to the Ravelry page. There are several green arrows listed and one is "Help with Ravelry ". It is overwhelming and I've been on it for years and still can't figure stuff out but it's a great resource. Also on their main page when you log in many times they will have a tips and tricks page that I have found helpful.


----------



## Ginette Alice (Mar 25, 2012)

:sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

One of the things I really like about Ravelry is that messages are numbered. If you reply to one, you can easily get back to the message you are replying to. Here, you have to remember what page you were on.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

KP is a valuable resource and provides easy contact around the globe. Why would anyone want to substitute Ravelry? It is easy to belong to both as they each serve different purposes. I have had such great response on KP to my preservation of family treasures, to finding homes for my vintage magazines plus answers to my searches for lost patterns, etc. I would hate to lose KP. Ravelry, on the other hand, is a great resource for patterns and contact with designers for help, but both fill a need for needle enthusiasts. Don't consider trading one for the other, we need them both. Dragonfly


----------



## dmarick (Jun 23, 2014)

I look forward to reading KP every morning. I would miss all the advice and different patterns I have found through KP. Let's hope this forum continues!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As individuals, yes, we can stand on our own. However, if the bills go unpaid, eventually the plug will be pulled, and this site will cease to exist.
> 
> Yes, I could return to the likes of the Knitlist or Crochet list in Yahoo groups; nominally, I'm still a member of them, though I haven't participated since I joined KP. However, I never made any friends on those groups, because the owners didn't allow for off-topic conversations the way we have here on KP. Panic? I see no panic. As long as KP keeps on rolling along, I'm with it. I just want the bases covered, _in case_ it simply isn't there one morning. In the grand scheme of things, KP isn't even a dust mote. In my personal life, it's a major component.


Well said. :sm24:


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

I still want KP and coffee in the morning! I joined the other group too, but I'm just going to be in both. This is still my go to group, and like many others have said I'm not letting a few bad seeds spoil the group for me.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

My keyboard has the little bar on the F and J keys. I learned to type in high school. DH is a programmer, has been since 1965. He is a hunt and pecker, even after all these years. Makes me crazy to watch him type something.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I have used both KP and Ravelry for about the same length of time. For me KP is easiest, my patience in learning to navigate Ravelry ran out quickly. My only issue with KP has been when members have posted political and religious comments. NOT, NOT, NOT what I come here for! I come for Jessica Jeans vast knowledge of all things fiber!


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

BlueBerry36 said:


> I belong to Raverly and if and when the time comes I'll change over, till then I'll stay here. I hadn't heard anything about KP being sold?? This the first I've heard of it??


Ditto. I love this site. ????


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

karenarab said:


> I would hate to believe a few filthy minded people could cause us to quit a website that has been so helpful to so many of us for so long. We've all made friends with similar interests, shared events, both joyous and sad. Negative people will always be sharing the world with us. Pity them, pray for them and then move on.


Well said! I plan to stay on Knitting Paradise to the end, but have also joined the Ravelry group as insurance, so I don't lose contact with so many of the wonderful folks I've come to love and admire here. There are so many, many more good folks than bad...just ignore the bad and move on.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

FYI: Yahoo is now owned by Verizon. I belong to 4 Yahoo doll groups and the service has been terrible, with inability to post photos or files, I receive the emails just fine but doll people like to post their dolly photos. I understand there are only 4 techs to help with the problems, our moderators have tried for weeks to get resolution to the problems. My doll groups are leaving and going to another site.
I like Ravelry when researching patterns but will continue with KP. :sm24:


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I will just keep a foot in each one and see how it plays out. I Love KP and hope it continues, as it is my morning treat.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

dollknitter said:


> FYI: Yahoo is now owned by Verizon.


Thank you for the info. I know that on the very few groups that I belong to and are still active, they've been upset about the photos disappearing and so on - but I didn't know the why. Some of them have returned, so there is hope. I guess they are trying to fix it.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll stick with KP until it no longer exists or changes so significantly that I don't enjoy it. Until that happens I'll be here.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I joined Ravelry the same day I found KP, and liked KP the best. Agree that required a little more effort. I seldom go there but have enjoyed their patterns.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

janebock said:


> Please don't give up on KP as I have gotten more useful advice from this website from other site on knit, crochet and life. I love this site and look forward to reading it each day.


Me too! KP teally helps me to learn to knit, gives me ideas and is a really friendly community. Ravelry is a good adjunct to that but doesn't function in the same way at all.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I find navigating Ravelry also a challenge. Need to sit down and work with it.
What has happened with the administrator for KP?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> Me too! KP really helps me to learn to knit, gives me ideas and is a really friendly community. Ravelry is a good adjunct to that but doesn't function in the same way at all.


Umm ... Ravelry is *ENORMOUS* - several million members; KP, by comparison, is small - under two-hundred thousand registered members; no other yarny group I've yet come across has anything even close to that number. However, the hundreds of different groups on Ravelry are much smaller than KP. Within _some_ of those groups, things function much as they do on KP. Some folks show off their projects. Some ask questions; others answer. Some get to form friendships, much as many KPers have done. The format is different, but we all had to learn how KP worked when we joined up here. The learning curve may be a bit steeper, but it's better than nothing. I have no reason to believe that KP won't be here tomorrow, but should that day come, I'll still know where to connect with the same folks I've come to know on KP. That sense of continuity/community is why I've joined both new groups on Ravelry. I don't want to lose it. As long as KP is up and mostly functional, I'll be here more than there; I just want the lifeline _in case_.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> I agree, but think it is Admins absence, not porn! My problem with this request is...why should I help a deserter? I simply don't or won't understand that question! If you want to leave, leave quietly...don't ask for help from those of us who remain loyal! So there! Now. I'm mad as hell! Sorry...bye bye! Loyal to the end and not expecting an end. True blue, Hildy3


I'm surprised at your point of view because the original purpose of setting up a site on Ravelry was as a lifeline to keep in touch with KPers if and when KP goes down, a worry because Admin has not been heard from in over two months now. There have been a number of rumors about the possible reasons for that, but no response nor clarification. I don't see where the word "deserter" or questioning anyone's loyalty enter into it. People come and go all the time, for one thing. For another, no one has suggested that KP be abandoned as long as it continues to exist. The porn issue enters into it only because many objected to Admin about it and there was zero response, as has been the case, I'm told, with other issues as well. I don't think turning on one another or getting "mad as hell" will solve one thing. We aren't a regimented army in which there is no room for individuality nor a need to comply to the thoughts and wishes of other members. You're welcome to join the backup site or ignore it--your choice.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

If KP were to disappear I would then join the Ravelry forum. I just don't have the time to follow two forums simulataneously. So I am hoping those whose posts I've enjoyed the most will remain on KP.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> If KP were to disappear I would then join the Ravelry forum. I just don't have the time to follow two forums simulataneously. So I am hoping those whose posts I've enjoyed the most will remain on KP.


Joining doesn't mean you need to actively follow it. I've joined dozens of groups on Ravelry, but am equally inactive on the lot. My time is spent on KP. However, if it were to vanish, I just have to click on my groups on Ravelry to find at least _some_ of the folks I've come to like on KP. I wouldn't trust my memory to remember what they're called in order to find them later on, if they weren't already on my list of groups.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Joining doesn't mean you need to actively follow it. I've joined dozens of groups on Ravelry, but am equally inactive on the lot. My time is spent on KP. However, if it were to vanish, I just have to click on my groups on Ravelry to find at least _some_ of the folks I've come to like on KP. I wouldn't trust my memory to remember what they're called in order to find them later on, if they weren't already on my list of groups.


Question: If people join Ravelry under a different user name, how do you know if they are someone you like from KP? It so happens that I had joined Ravelry just for finding patterns long before I ever heard of KP, and my user name on Ravelry is RandiD. I wonder if Ravelry allows you to change your user name...

One thing I like much better on KP is the larger font., but I like the larger Avatars on Ravelry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandi15 said:


> Question: If people join Ravelry under a different user name, how do you know if they are someone you like from KP? It so happens that I had joined Ravelry just for finding patterns long before I ever heard of KP, and my user name on Ravelry is RandiD. I wonder if Ravelry allows you to change your user name...


A spreadsheet would be a boon, because many have different names.
As I understand it, it is possible to change your name on Ravelry. Some have, most haven't. Keeping the same avatar as on KP does help with recognition.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Rosesla said:


> Why can't you belong to both?


Exactly! I mentioned this on another thread, but it's not a binary choice, nor is it a matter of loyalty. I have belonged to Ravelry for several years and didn't see joining KP as being disloyal. I'm a bit confused as to why some view it as choosing either one or the other. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

wjeanc said:


> I just checked my 1 yr old keyboard. It has the bar on the J and F keys. I also learned to type on a manual but my second year of typing in school we were privileged to have IBM Selectric (electric) typewriters. Speed increased greatly with that Selectric. We still have one in my office for filling out blank forms that aren't available online or to insert information on something from someone else's document that we can't add to on our own computer (i.e. date or name under signature line, stuff like that). The one thing I don't like about the newer keyboards is the flatness, even with the little legs extended, angle is still wrong for me and slows me down. I've added a piece of wood under the back of the keyboard to raise it. Guess this is the same reason I don't like laptops, that flat keyboard.
> 
> But back to the subject matter. I will remain a member of KP but, like JJ, have joined the Ravelry forum, Knitting and Crochet Paradise, just so I don't lose contact with the wonderful folks I've corresponded with on this KP forum. I would sure miss all of you if they decided to close down this site. It has taught me sooooo much and is part of my morning routine.
> 
> Thank you all for all of your help and generosity in sharing your knowledge and experience. You ARE so much appreciated. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


The flat keyboard is not giving me any problems. I graduated from Junior High in 1957. I don't know if electric typewriters were in existence then. I was typing in the 60's, so I did not take any typing classes in High School. I graduated from High School in 1960 and went to Junior College for two years where I took a typing/transcription class. That was my first experience with an electric typewriter. When I graduated from Junior College in 1962, I got a secretarial position with a large corporation and got my first experience with an "Executive" typewriter. On an Executive typewriter, each letter is given the space it needs for the letter instead of each letter being given the same amount of space. For instance, an M is a wide letter. On the Executive typewriter, an M is given 5 units of space, an i and l are given 2 units of space, an e is given 3 units of space, a w is given 4 units of space, etc. When making a correction, you had to know how many units to backspace to place your correction in the correct position. If you typed an "m" and meant to type an "i", you had to backspace 5 units, erase the m and then type the i. After moving from southern California to Washington, I eventually got a job with a large company here. I had applied through an agency who gave me a typing test on a Selectric typewriter. My typing speed on that typewriter was 85 wpm. That was my first experience with a Selectric. After working for a couple of months, my boss decided to give the IBM typewriter I was using to our Order Clerk and I got to order an IBM Selectric typewriter. I remember there was a long waiting list to get one. That was the typewriter that I used until computers came into being. Several years ago, my son timed me on the computer and my speed was 100 wpm so that is how I came up with that speed.

I really like KP and although I am a member on Ravelry, I will not join the new forum unless KP goes out of existence which I hope never happens.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A spreadsheet would be a boon, because many have different names.
> As I understand it, it is possible to change your name on Ravelry. Some have, most haven't. Keeping the same avatar as on KP does help with recognition.


Oh, good idea about the Avatar. I think I will try to see if I can change my Ravelry user name to grandi15. Thanks Jessica-Jean.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

I joined up in case this closes but am staying put I think this forum is so friendly I have learnt so much and love reading all topics it is as if you know the people just from reading there little chats I would really miss this forum as am sure lots of others


----------



## M-R (Dec 24, 2016)

lesternewton said:


> It seems that it is time to switch from KP to Ravelry.


I don't get this.
KP and Ravelry are two distinct- not to say discrete - sites, each with its own function(s).
If I want an anwer to a knitting or crochet problem, I don't even consider Ravelry.
If I want to find a pattern, I don't even consider KP.
Allora ...?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Where is Admin? I’ve written and gotten no responses. Besides some of the unhinged posters, the site is constantly ruined by amazon pop ups that freeze the page.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm surprised at your point of view because the original purpose of setting up a site on Ravelry was as a lifeline to keep in touch with KPers if and when KP goes down, a worry because Admin has not been heard from in over two months now. There have been a number of rumors about the possible reasons for that, but no response nor clarification. I don't see where the word "deserter" or questioning anyone's loyalty enter into it. People come and go all the time, for one thing. For another, no one has suggested that KP be abandoned as long as it continues to exist. The porn issue enters into it only because many objected to Admin about it and there was zero response, as has been the case, I'm told, with other issues as well. I don't think turning on one another or getting "mad as hell" will solve one thing. We aren't a regimented army in which there is no room for individuality nor a need to comply to the thoughts and wishes of other members. You're welcome to join the backup site or ignore it--your choice.


 :sm24:


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Tante B said:


> I second that!


I third that!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Where is Admin? I've written and gotten no responses. Besides some of the unhinged posters, the site is constantly ruined by amazon pop ups that freeze the page.


No one has heard from Admin for almost two months. 
Reported posts remain in the wrong section.
Overly long topics aren't broken after they pass 99 pages.
New users who post porn aren't almost instantly zeroed and blocked from further posts.
PMs sent to Admin remain unread.
Oh, and no one is taking care of the pop-ups that are bothering so many.

Where is Admin? Your guess is as good as anyone's. All that _is_ certain is that there's no one manning the shop.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

grandi15 said:


> Question: If people join Ravelry under a different user name, how do you know if they are someone you like from KP? It so happens that I had joined Ravelry just for finding patterns long before I ever heard of KP, and my user name on Ravelry is RandiD. I wonder if Ravelry allows you to change your user name...
> 
> One thing I like much better on KP is the larger font., but I like the larger Avatars on Ravelry.


I joined Ravelry some time ago. Rarely visit the site. My name is Reverence.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

M-R said:


> I don't get this.
> KP and Ravelry are two distinct- not to say discrete - sites, each with its own function(s).
> If I want an answer to a knitting or crochet problem, I don't even consider Ravelry.
> If I want to find a pattern, I don't even consider KP.
> Allora ...?


And if tomorrow you click to access KP and get a 404 Error page, what will you do then to connect with the helpful folks from KP?

Why not consider Ravelry? There are hundreds of groups there, to which have recently been added two set up by familiar names from KP. I'm certain someone in one or both of those new groups would be able to answer any question you can pose. 
If KP vanishes, wouldn't it be good to still be able to reach the same helpful folks?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Joining doesn't mean you need to actively follow it. I've joined dozens of groups on Ravelry, but am equally inactive on the lot. My time is spent on KP. However, if it were to vanish, I just have to click on my groups on Ravelry to find at least _some_ of the folks I've come to like on KP. I wouldn't trust my memory to remember what they're called in order to find them later on, if they weren't already on my list of groups.


For myself, I don't see any point of joining if I am not going to visit the forum site, I am already a Ravelry member. It all boils down to what works for each of us. For me I have xx hrs a day to spend on the computer. KP and email use up all that time right now. I can always change that if my circumstances change. If KP no longer meets my knitting and socialization needs I can always supplement. So unless the Ravelry forum is going to close to new members after a certain date, I am good for now and can always join the other group later.


----------



## Claudiajo (Jan 16, 2017)

This is all rather confusing....what is going on with KP admin? I love this site and hope it continues forever!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

M-R said:


> I don't get this.
> KP and Ravelry are two distinct- not to say discrete - sites, each with its own function(s).
> If I want an anwer to a knitting or crochet problem, I don't even consider Ravelry.
> If I want to find a pattern, I don't even consider KP.
> Allora ...?


I think you missed the post where someone from KP (I don't remember the name) started a section on Ravelry for knitting and crocheting discussions. I think it is called Knitting and crocheting Paradise. The reason given for starting the section on Ravelry was to give KP people a choice in case the KP site goes down.


----------



## Claudiajo (Jan 16, 2017)

why are we thinking the site might go down?


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> KP is the only forum that I have ever joined, so I am not familiar with others. I spend so much time here on KP that I would not want to spend any more time elsewhere or I wouldn't have any hours left in my day to knit and crochet and do other things. So, I am going to stick with KP and keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't shut down.


totally agree Evie RM


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

Someone posted KP's address: 382 NE 191st St # 74906, Miami, FL 33179. Is anyone in Miami willing to drive there and ask what's going on with the admin? I am getting curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

Evie RM said:


> I think you missed the post where someone from KP (I don't remember the name) started a section on Ravelry for knitting and crocheting discussions. I think it is called Knitting and crocheting Paradise. The reason given for starting the section on Ravelry was to give KP people a choice in case the KP site goes down.


I am in other groups (yahoo mainly) who are worried about abandonment by the hosts. Some have a backup where they can meet to form another plan. Maybe that's what the Ravelry group is.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> When I go into Ravelry on my tablet up in the right hand corner it says 'forums' and 'my notebook' there is also an envelope where my pms come. If you click on forums it takes you to all the groups you have joined. I didn't find it intuitive to begin with but I've been using it for KALs for a year or so now and you start to get used to it, the more you use it the more confident you get and find your way about.


Good post Rebecca, once you start poking around on Ravelry you will come to realize there are buttons that do the same thing as on KP. The more you use it the more comfortable you get! Spend a day and just look at everything from the tabs, to the drop down menus in the green bar. When you are actually in a thread the profile avatars have an arrow below them that let you send private messages and also has an ignore button. There is a help section with links as well. And there is always someone willing to lend a helping hand! And to make a group successful, you have to use it!


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

I like KP much more than Ravelry, only go there when looking for something in particular. I love the atmosphere of KP, the practicality, the kindness, the lack of snobbishness...
If KP disappeared I would just not belong to a group and search for answers when I need them the way I did before I found KP. The community feeling of this site, the experience of the knitters - I can find facts anywhere, KP is a sweater knit with a little ease, love the fit


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been a member on KP since 2003. I have seen a lot come and go. I have mostly liked KP except for the disagreements and abuse to other members. There are several on here that just want to cause trouble. I am still here though and enjoy the knitting and crochet topics and all the fun members on here. If something I don't like goes on I don't join in.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

MoCoop & Grandma Jo:

????????????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Claudiajo said:


> This is all rather confusing....what is going on with KP admin? I love this site and hope it continues forever!


No one knows for sure just _what_ is going on with KP admin, other than the fact no one has been doing any administrating of the site since around Christmas. Dead? Jailed? Sick? Moved to someplace with zero internet accessibility? Sold the site and no one's working on site upkeep? Anyone's guess is as good as another's.

Websites need someone - or a team - in the background to maintain operation in the long term. This website seems to have been a one-man operation, and that man's absent.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Leaflet said:


> I am in other groups (yahoo mainly) who are worried about abandonment by the hosts. Some have a backup where they can meet to form another plan. Maybe that's what the Ravelry group is.


Exactly!! You've got it!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I have been a member on KP since 2003. I have seen a lot come and go. I have mostly liked KP except for the disagreements and abuse to other members. There are several on here that just want to cause trouble. I am still here though and enjoy the knitting and crochet topics and all the fun members on here. If something I don't like goes on I don't join in.


Maybe 2011? KP only began operation in mid-January 2011.
The setting up of groups on Ravelry hasn't anything to do with abusive KPers, drama-seekers, or general trouble-makers. It has to do with the seeming insecurity of KP's continued existence and the desire of many to maintain contact should KP vanish. If KP continues, and Admin returns to administrating, all's well and the groups on Ravelry may or may not continue. Ravelry has _many_ groups that haven't had any activity in years.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

dmme said:


> Someone posted KP's address: 382 NE 191st St # 74906, Miami, FL 33179. Is anyone in Miami willing to drive there and ask what's going on with the admin? I am getting curiouser and curiouser.


I just looked at Google. I plugged in the address. I'm not sure just where it is, but it brought up a building with garage door type openings, like for a warehouse. When I scrolled around, apartments were across the street. I did not see an office unless it was on the other side of the building. It looked like the back of a strip mall.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

RobbiD said:


> There are currently 2 Ravelry forums started by KP members
> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/knitting-and-crocheting-paradise
> https://www.ravelry.com/groups/the-attic
> 
> All you need to do is sign into your Ravelry account and click on "join this group" when on the description page of the group you want to join (the links I posted). I am struggling navigating, as well, but I believe there are tutorials on Ravelry to help. I haven't had a lot of time to actually explore yet.


I tried joining the group on Ravelry, but it says you have to send the admin a pm by the end of the day or you wouldn't be accepted. I can't find the admin at the bottom of the page, as it states. ????


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

grandi15 said:


> Question: If people join Ravelry under a different user name, how do you know if they are someone you like from KP? It so happens that I had joined Ravelry just for finding patterns long before I ever heard of KP, and my user name on Ravelry is RandiD. I wonder if Ravelry allows you to change your user name...
> 
> One thing I like much better on KP is the larger font., but I like the larger Avatars on Ravelry.


Yes, you're allowed to change your User ID on Ravelry. I did it a while ago. I think there's a limit of 3 times.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cookie1955 said:


> I tried joining the group on Ravelry, but it says you have to send the admin a pm by the end of the day or you wouldn't be accepted. I can't find the admin at the bottom of the page, as it states. ????


Which group? There are two.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

sanchezs said:


> If you click on the link they posted ending with "The Attic" it takes you to the Ravelry page. There are several green arrows listed and one is "Help with Ravelry ". It is overwhelming and I've been on it for years and still can't figure stuff out but it's a great resource. Also on their main page when you log in many times they will have a tips and tricks page that I have found helpful.


 The link ending with "The Attic" will take you to where the nasty stuff is I believe.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which group? There are two.


Thanks JJ, I did find it, and sent her a pm. But I really find the site confusing to use. Maybe with time, I will find it easier!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... Ravelry is *ENORMOUS* - several million members; KP, by comparison, is small - under two-hundred thousand registered members; no other yarny group I've yet come across has anything even close to that number. However, the hundreds of different groups on Ravelry are much smaller than KP. Within _some_ of those groups, things function much as they do on KP. Some folks show off their projects. Some ask questions; others answer. Some get to form friendships, much as many KPers have done. The format is different, but we all had to learn how KP worked when we joined up here. The learning curve may be a bit steeper, but it's better than nothing. I have no reason to believe that KP won't be here tomorrow, but should that day come, I'll still know where to connect with the same folks I've come to know on KP. That sense of continuity/community is why I've joined both new groups on Ravelry. I don't want to lose it. As long as KP is up and mostly functional, I'll be here more than there; I just want the lifeline _in case_.


Jessica-Jean, I have always enjoyed your posts so much. I always read your comments because you have so much knowledge about knitting and other topics.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RustyLuvsMe said:


> The link ending with "The Attic" will take you to where the nasty stuff is I believe.


What makes you 'believe' _that_? Hearsay? Gossip? Experience?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Jessica-Jean, I have always enjoyed your posts so much. I always read your comments because you have so much knowledge about knitting and other topics.


Thank you.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I did not realize there was any sort of controversy going on with KP. I simply read and comment on the postings. Occasionally I post a photo of something I have finished. I will have to keep reading this topic to find out what all the fuss is about! I enjoy KP and Ravelry and they are definitely two different things.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cookie1955 said:


> Thanks JJ, I did find it, and sent her a pm. But I really find the site confusing to use. Maybe with time, I will find it easier!


I joined the group without a PM-- maybe because I was part of ravelry to start with???


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh, I joined Ravelry a long time ago. But they said if you didn't pm the administrator, they would delete you because you might be a troll.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What makes you 'believe' _that_? Hearsay? Gossip? Experience?


The word "attic". I was connecting that with the bad in the attic here.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

The 5 digit number on KP's mailing address leads me to believe that it is a mailing service that allows you to have a real street address (as advertised on tv). Sending a letter would probably be more effective than visiting though if email isn't answered it is unlikely "snail" mail will be either.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RustyLuvsMe said:


> The word "attic". I was connecting that with the bad in the attic here.


On Ravelry, the group administrator(s) and moderator(s) can boot out undesirables - not from Ravelry, but from the group. Those who're running the Attic group in Ravelry are sworn to do their best to keep things clean. Read the overview of the group, and decide for yourself: https://www.ravelry.com/groups/the-attic


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No reason at all. Until and unless one or the other simply ceases to exist overnight. KP is large; Ravelry is gigantic. Forums can and do come and go. I don't wish this one to go, but I also don't wish to lose contact with a lot of the folks I've come to like since 2011.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've joined both groups on Ravelry, I find it hard to read through the posts as I've only got my mobile phone to use (buying a tablet soon) I love this group and spend way too much time here lol


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

flohel said:


> I must be missing something. I have not seen any negative stuff on here to warrant leaving. I really enjoy this site. Just keep in mind it takes two to make an argument Please enlighten me someone. Ever heard the expression " turn the other cheek" I have been knitting for over sixty years and have learned a lot on here.


You are missing some really, really, really nasty, perverted stuff. In other word, you are not missing a thing.

And if Admin was on the job, there would BE no porn on this site.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

malfrench said:


> I am really confused about what is going on with this mass exodus from KP. I must have not see the "filth" and nastiness. We all have the choice of whether to open things or not or whether to read unpleasant posts. Please reconsider as I would be most disappointed to not have posts from most of you.


I don't think there is a mass exodus. I think there is a mass of people worried about this site and what is going to happen. And you do NOT want to see what others are talking about being nasty. Trust me.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As individuals, yes, we can stand on our own. However, if the bills go unpaid, eventually the plug will be pulled, and this site will cease to exist.
> 
> Yes, I could return to the likes of the Knitlist or Crochet list in Yahoo groups; nominally, I'm still a member of them, though I haven't participated since I joined KP. However, I never made any friends on those groups, because the owners didn't allow for off-topic conversations the way we have here on KP. Panic? I see no panic. As long as KP keeps on rolling along, I'm with it. I just want the bases covered, _in case_ it simply isn't there one morning. In the grand scheme of things, KP isn't even a dust mote. In my personal life, it's a major component.


I'd be willing to pay a small annual fee.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

hildy3 said:


> Would these comments about porn be a scam? Someone among us who wants to stir things up?? A spy from Ravelry?? Hahahaha!


I read (a small) part of one post. I think it is someone who is very seriously entrapped in mental issues. Very seriously.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

targa416 said:


> Yes, you're allowed to change your User ID on Ravelry. I did it a while ago. I think there's a limit of 3 times.


Thanks, I found it and did it. Randi


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Grandma Jo said:


> Jessica-Jean, I have always enjoyed your posts so much. I always read your comments because you have so much knowledge about knitting and other topics.


 :sm24:


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

On a desktop with a wheeled mouse you can change the size of the font by pressing your control button and moving the wheel up or down to select your preference.


----------



## Leaflet (Mar 1, 2016)

Stephhy said:


> I don't think there is a mass exodus. I think there is a mass of people worried about this site and what is going to happen. And you do NOT want to see what others are talking about being nasty. Trust me.


I don't see any of this. Maybe it's our browser (or something else I don't know the word for). I get no popups. Nothing bad.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

J-J brings up a good point: "Overly long topics aren't broken after they pass 99 pages." There are quite a few topics like that. They are ongoing. I don't know all that much about the tech stuff, but I believe something like this will slow the site down, eventually grinding to a halt. So, it's not a matter of IF, it's a matter of WHEN. 

Just today Ravelry was down for a few minutes. The administrator(s) quickly got the site back up. Stuff happens once in a while. It may eventually happen to KP, only there's no one at the controls, so that could pretty much be the end when it does happen.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Stephhy said:


> You are missing some really, really, really nasty, perverted stuff. In other word, you are not missing a thing.
> 
> And if Admin was on the job, there would BE no porn on this site.


Admin did take care of the porn within a very short period of time. Look and see------there is none to be seen.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cah said:


> J-J brings up a good point: "Overly long topics aren't broken after they pass 99 pages." There are quite a few topics like that. They are ongoing. I don't know all that much about the tech stuff, but I believe something like this will slow the site down, eventually grinding to a halt. So, it's not a matter of IF, it's a matter of WHEN.
> 
> Just today Ravelry was down for a few minutes. The administrator(s) quickly got the site back up. Stuff happens once in a while. It may eventually happen to KP, only there's no one at the controls, so that could pretty much be the end when it does happen.


Why would advertisers still be advertising here if there was no one home?


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

RustyLuvsMe said:


> The link ending with "The Attic" will take you to where the nasty stuff is I believe.


You are wrong.


----------



## Jawetz (Sep 6, 2015)

Cookie1955 said:


> I tried joining the group on Ravelry, but it says you have to send the admin a pm by the end of the day or you wouldn't be accepted. I can't find the admin at the bottom of the page, as it states. ????


Please note that it is only The Attic that you need to send a PM if you want to join - this group is primarily for those who subscribed to The Attic section on this site (mostly political in nature), though you are welcome to join if you are not a troll. The other group, Knitting and Crocheting Paradise is the more general site, meant to more closely replicate the Main/Pictures/Chit-Chat discussion sections here.


----------



## TheHiker (Mar 24, 2015)

Love KP and have gotten so much enjoyment, great information, and inspiration--is it going down? Also belong to Ravelry for about same amount of time--my go to for patterns but not help-. Fingers crossed for both sites.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Jawetz said:


> Please note that it is only The Attic that you need to send a PM if you want to join - this group is primarily for those who subscribed to The Attic section on this site (mostly political in nature), though you are welcome to join if you are not a troll. The other group, Knitting and Crocheting Paradise is the more general site, meant to more closely replicate the Main/Pictures/Chit-Chat discussion sections here.


Thank you-- explains why I could join without hoops and the other poster couldn't.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

damemary said:


> Things I love about KP:
> 
> * It's members are global. Ask any question regarding a project, and you'll receive an answer(s) quickly, usually within 12 hours.
> 
> ...


Love it. Well said


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Leaflet said:


> I don't see any of this. Maybe it's our browser (or something else I don't know the word for). I get no popups. Nothing bad.


I don't get any popups either, and I followed a link to the... what turned out to be seriously, seriously nasty stuff by a seriously, seriously nasty pervert.


----------



## norgraf2179 (Jun 4, 2016)

I just checked out the Ravelry group and I sure wasn't impressed.


----------



## norgraf2179 (Jun 4, 2016)

I checked out Ravelry today and I sure wasn't impressed. I'll stick with KP


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Jawetz said:


> Please note that it is only The Attic that you need to send a PM if you want to join - this group is primarily for those who subscribed to The Attic section on this site (mostly political in nature), though you are welcome to join if you are not a troll. The other group, Knitting and Crocheting Paradise is the more general site, meant to more closely replicate the Main/Pictures/Chit-Chat discussion sections here.


The Ravelry Attic group is not intended to be a political group, it is intended to be a way we can stay in touch and share our love of knitting.


----------



## horse lover (Feb 19, 2018)

I Love Knitting Paradise , the help that the people on this site give to anyone that needs help with a project. is ok with me I love to crochet, mostly afghans, pet blankets for SPCA , scarfs I do knit dish cloths. I don't crochet sweathers . I have a short attention span which I alwa
ys had in school. but I so manage do crochet what I am good at. and enjoy .signed Horse lover/ have a good night everyone.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Admin did take care of the porn within a very short period of time. Look and see------there is none to be seen.


Really?? I looked and I saw. If you dare, have a look yourself at the posts for: haroon, Haroon Act II, Knittingmama666, and saggytitshaha.

None of their posts have been deleted, despite having been reported multiple times and PMs having been sent. N.B. Admin hasn't even *read* any PMs in well over a month.


----------



## modgejj (Apr 21, 2017)

I have only been a member here for about a year. I do look forward to opening my mail and reading the latest here. I do not knit, only crochet, so although I enjoy the photos of the wonderful items members have made, I usually only read those with mention of crochet. I have been helped by many here when I have asked for suggestions by many, thoughtful members. Luckily I have not come across the nastiness others have mentioned. But.....I have been affected by the darn pop up ads. I have researched everywhere I can and tried all of the suggestions to rid myself of these ads, but none have worked. So it is rather frustrating to me, who used to enjoy this site using my iPhone, then my ipad to have to only open this site on my pc. I don't know whose problem or fault it is but someone needs to fix this obvious intrusion. Is it Apple, is it Yahoo? I use a yahoo email for anything but personal or medical issues. Sorry for the very long rant, just trying to enjoy this site with so many wonderful members.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Why would advertisers still be advertising here if there was no one home?


Prospective customers (all of us) are still clicking, and each click makes a fractional penny for the company owning this forum. It does seem that no one's minding the business, but ...

My grandfather died when I was 26 months old. We were _still_ receiving business mail addressed to him a decade after his death.

Some things just linger on for a time - laws of inertia? - before finally stopping.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Prospective customers (all of us) are still clicking, and each click makes a fractional penny for the company owning this forum. It does seem that no one's minding the business, but ...
> 
> My grandfather died when I was 26 months old. We were _still_ receiving business mail addressed to him a decade after his death.
> 
> Some things just linger on for a time - laws of inertia? - before finally stopping.


Sloths wrote the Laws of Inertia. They are our 10 commandments.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sloths wrote the Laws of Inertia. They are our 10 commandments.


Who knew they also apply to virtual/digital things?!


----------



## macgranny (Jan 22, 2018)

There is a tutorial on Ravelry to help you learn to navigate it. I use both sites, each has its advantages.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Leaflet said:


> I am just curious - how did you (all of you) find KP? I was googling on a knitting instruction which I did not understand. That's how I found KP. ...


I used to regularly read a blog called 'Down to earth'. Every Friday the lady would give a list of suggested sites to visit or things to read. KP was on the list one week. I've never looked back. When I have no internet, I miss my daily KP 'dose'...


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I belong to ravelry and i will stay with kp until the very end. There is more community feelings on kp.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

vikicooks said:


> The Ravelry Attic group is not intended to be a political group, it is intended to be a way we can stay in touch and share our love of knitting.


You've got to be kidding!! Of course it's a political group. It was here, it is there. Read some of the topics.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Sherryc said:


> You've got to be kidding!! Of course it's a political group. It was here, it is there. Read some of the topics.


Are there any other topics being posted, or just politics?


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

vikicooks said:


> Are there any other topics being posted, or just politics?


I saw 2 political topics, the rest were to welcome, help getting around Ravelry, and of course, knitting. The attic here on KP was not all political before, so it isn't now. There were some that *only* used the KP attic to post their politics, rarely even ventured into the main forums to help with knitting/crocheting, but I highly doubt they will be welcomed into that Ravelry group.


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Those ads did not allow me to read KP for the last week. Today I installed Adblock , free, and the ads are gone!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cah said:


> I saw 2 political topics, the rest were to welcome, help getting around Ravelry, and of course, knitting. The attic here on KP was not all political before, so it isn't now. There were some that *only* used the KP attic to post their politics, rarely even ventured into the main forums to help with knitting/crocheting, but I highly doubt they will be welcomed into that Ravelry group.


Unlike KP, new members of the Ravelry Attic are vetted. The ones who make KP's Attic a pain to navigate will not be knowingly admitted, and - should they wriggle in, they'll be shown the door by the group's administrator and/or moderators as soon as they begin any objectionable shenanigans.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

cah said:


> I saw 2 political topics, the rest were to welcome, help getting around Ravelry, and of course, knitting. The attic here on KP was not all political before, so it isn't now. There were some that *only* used the KP attic to post their politics, rarely even ventured into the main forums to help with knitting/crocheting, but I highly doubt they will be welcomed into that Ravelry group.


I enjoy the Attic in both places and really am sick and tired of certain people bad-mouthing the Attic. They don't need to go to either place, but I bet they will!!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

vikicooks said:


> Are there any other topics being posted, or just politics?


.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Sherryc said:


> You've got to be kidding!! Of course it's a political group. It was here, it is there. Read some of the topics.


I have read them, have you?


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

vikicooks said:


> I enjoy the Attic in both places and really am sick and tired of certain people bad-mouthing the Attic. They don't need to go to either place, but I bet they will!!


In my opinion, what you don't like is people who disagree with your political beliefs. Anyone who does is a troll, right? There's not 2 sides to a political argument, only yours. You liberals are very narrow minded. As far as bad mouthing the attic, if the people there weren't so nasty, perhaps they wouldn't get bad mouthed, ya think?


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

vikicooks said:


> I have read them, have you?


Yes, and it's political.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm curious about the vetting process as all I did was click on the join and it said I was in. I haven't posted yet, but was able to go back and read a couple of posts. Maybe because I've belonged to KP and Ravelry for a few years? I read the " mission statement" and I like a good healthy debate so I'll give it a shot. On KP the only times I visited the Attic was when a topic I was following was moved there. If I don't like it I don't have to go back, so there is nothing to lose.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

i tried to be on podcaster's sites etc on ravelry i find it very confusing on how to navigate the social media. i can look at patterns . thats about it.


----------



## horse lover (Feb 19, 2018)

I don't know why you can belong to Reverly, I have checked the website. for patterns. Enjoy if you do belong this is a free world to speak!!


----------



## horse lover (Feb 19, 2018)

that was suppose to be why you can't sorry about that .


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Admin did take care of the porn within a very short period of time. Look and see------there is none to be seen.


No, the porn posts are still here. Just the 3 or 4 posters of the porn have stopped posting new stuff.

Someone keeps saying the Attic group at Rav is political. OK, don't join that group, join the other new Rav group!

I plan to stay here as long as there is a here to visit. I fear one morning I"ll wake up and click the link and there will be no more KP.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> No, the porn posts are still here. Just the 3 or 4 posters of the porn have stopped posting new stuff.
> 
> Someone keeps saying the Attic group at Rav is political. OK, don't join that group, join the other new Rav group!
> 
> I plan to stay here as long as there is a here to visit. I fear one morning I"ll wake up and click the link and there will be no more KP.


good


----------



## Grammy88 (Jul 25, 2017)

I plan to belong to both groups. I love KP and would miss you all. Never post anything but enjoy reading it every day. Thank you so much for tips, laughs and help.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

janebock said:


> Please don't give up on KP as I have gotten more useful advice from this website from other site on knit, crochet and life. I love this site and look forward to reading it each day.


I do too.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a lot of problems on the Raverly website. Good luck. Miss you.


----------

